# hard disk DriveReady SeekComplete [solved]

## jonfr

I get this error on boot.

 *Quote:*   

> hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
> 
> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
> ...

 

I did check for bad blocks, I didn't find any. I did also do fsck.ext3, I didn't find anything there either. The cable looks ok. I have no idea why this appears. It is also strange that the hdb dma is disabled. 

Thanks in advance.Last edited by jonfr on Wed Oct 11, 2006 9:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jonfr,

The kernel disables DMA in the face of errors and falls back to PIO modes.

For some drive/chipset combinations its the only way to get them to work reliably.

CRC errors are usually a bad sign. Did they happen when DMA was in effect or after ?

Did you do you badblocks scan with DMA on or off?

You may get different answers.

----------

## jonfr

badblocks didn't find anything strange and if I boot up from a live cd, this messages don't show up. But that happens on the live cd if the hard drive is bad (I have lost a hard drive, booting from a live cd brings up the errors there too, if that was the case). When I was searching for this error on the internet, I found this. I think this might be a kernel bug, that hasn't been fixed yet. I have nforce3 chipset. I am going try to downgrade to 2.6.15, same as the live cd uses and see what happens.

----------

## jonfr

Based on what I have seen, this appears to be a IRQ conflight between the video card (AGP) and my IDE channels. I think it might be becose of a buggy bios.

----------

## tei

hi, I have the same errors on a other controller (PDC202XX) and just wondered if this is the case:

I recently upgraded portage with gcc 4.1.1. compiled new kernel (2.6.17-r8) and got this issue.

When i boot on a previously built kernel (2.6.16r7) with gcc 3.4.6 installed and this problem do not exist.

(I also tried to recompile 2.6.16r7 kernel with 4.1.1 installed and get the same issue)

So am wondering if the new setup with gcc 4.1.1 is the reason the controller fails ?

----------

## jonfr

When I was searching for this issue on the internet, I came across this. I think this is a kernel bug of some short. I am now using kernel 2.6.16.27. But I just noticed that this error is appearing after the startup progress in dmesg. I still haven't figured out why this is happening. But I also know that this error did appear after a config update.Last edited by jonfr on Mon Oct 02, 2006 1:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jonfr

When running from a old knoppix cdrom I don't get this error at all. With kernel 2.4.27.

----------

## jonfr

I did boot with knoppix livecd with a 2.6.12 kernel and I did not see this error come up at all. And according to dmesg in knoppix linux everything was normal regarding the hard drives. This error did appear after I did do some config changes in Gentoo Linux.

----------

## tei

hm interesting, could be some config changes yea..  gonna start trailing some more logs and files to see if i can find out what happened after my upgrade.

----------

## jonfr

I am going to wipe my system and start all over agen. Since I don't know exacly where the problem lies.

----------

## jonfr

I did notice, after I did setup the system agen that this errors where still happening. It has made me come to one conclusion. The hard drive is dieing. But hda and hdb share the same cable, but that problay explains the dma off on hdb. I am going to replace the drive.

----------

## devsk

It looks like a kernel problem. Have you tried latest 2.6.18 kernel? There are tonnes of fixes in ide/sata layers. Also, post 

```

cd /usr/src/linux

grep BLK_DEV .config

grep IDE .config

```

----------

## jonfr

I did try many kernels, from 2.6.16.27 to 2.6.18. This error appearing when I was running on a live cd tells me that the hard drive problay is dieing. This error did first appear when I was running 2.6.17.9 and it did just appear for no reason.

----------

## tei

With my very limited goldfish memory, I suddenly remembered something. I disabled ACPI/API/APM in bios of computer and removed the support for it in the kernel a while ago.   :Rolling Eyes: 

So I decided to check this out and re-enabled it in bios and recompiled 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 kernel with support for it. And now the error is gone and things back to normal.   :Very Happy: 

And why the previously built kernel (2.6.16r7) with gcc 3.4.6 mentioned earlier in the post worked without the error is beyond my comprehension.

Hope this helps with your problem too.

cheers

----------

## jonfr

I have ACPI enabled and I did enabled APM also (but not nessary in the kernel, but enabling it didn't change anything), but that didn't change anything. The live cd error is farly concolsive, becose this error did appear when data was being written to the hard drive (I did the setup from a other computer I have with ssh, so I got the termital message intact).

----------

## jonfr

I did change about hard drive, I still get this error. I did unplug the hdb drive, even after that I am still getting this error. But hdb dma is disabled when this error shows up.

----------

## jonfr

I appear to have found the problem. It appears to have been my mobile racks that where creating this problem. When the hard disks are directly connected to the ide cable, this message does not show up.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jonfr,

Look inside the mobile racks and see how the IDE interface is actually wired. Its essential that it uses 80 conductor cable.

In the 80 conductor ribbons every other wire is connected to 0v and serves to screen otherwise adjacent signals from one other.

40 conductor ribbons cannot provide the performace and you see errors such as you did.

If the use of 80 conductor ribbons is not possible, you may get enough perfoarce improvement by physically seperating the the wires in the ribbon. If your mobile rack uses a flexible printed circuit internally, there is not a great deal you can do.

----------

## jonfr

It uses internal circuit so there isn't alot I can do. This mobile rack supported ATA133. But for some reason it did fail.

----------

